# [solved] to much hid_* modules

## emc

Hi,

I just upgrade to pf-3.7.3 and I notice I have lots of hid_* modules, loaded auomaticly, which I don't really needed. I try disabled them in menuconfig but seems thay are secect by some other options, I can't find out whisch one. I just need basic/common HID stuff.

```
# lsmod | grep -i hid

hid_monterey            1490  0 

hid_microsoft           2756  0 

hid_logitech            6926  0 

hid_ezkey               1323  0 

hid_cypress             1811  0 

hid_chicony             2122  0 

hid_cherry              1458  0 

hid_belkin              1607  0 

hid_apple               5011  0 

hid_a4tech              1885  0 

hid_generic             1042  0 

usbhid                 22467  0 

usbcore               121022  6 uvcvideo,usb_storage,ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,usbhid,xhci_hcd

```

Full lsmod printout:

http://pastebin.com/SD8ReGU7

And here is my .config:

http://pastebin.com/rnqGKQ1dLast edited by emc on Mon Feb 04, 2013 2:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BillWho

emc,

You need to double check your .config   :Wink:    Looking at it I found a few in your grep -i hid that are set.

```
CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=m

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=m

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=m

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=m

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=m
```

----------

## emc

Yes, I see them in .config. I just try understand if they found there by accidance or due some settings in menuconfig. I use '/' in menuconfig try to locate tem but if I navigate there, nothing is selected and I don't see any of these drivers. I dont know if manual edit of config is good idea...

----------

## Ant P.

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> emc,
> 
> You need to double check your .config  :wink:   Looking at it I found a few in your grep -i hid that are set.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yes that's his problem - if you bothered to research your answer properly instead of racing to be first to post you'd see they cannot be disabled.

----------

## BillWho

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

>  *BillWho wrote:*   emc,
> 
> You need to double check your .config     Looking at it I found a few in your grep -i hid that are set.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Maybe it's the way I initiate genkernel because I don't  experience any extraneous modules - only what I set with menuconfig  :Confused: 

----------

## Gusar

CONFIG_EXPERT=y will allow you to disable those modules. Though I find it weird that they get loaded automatically.

----------

## emc

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> CONFIG_EXPERT=y will allow you to disable those modules. Though I find it weird that they get loaded automatically.

 

Yes, worked nicely!

----------

